# help with Cryptocoryne undulata



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I need some info or with anyone with experience with this plant. I really want a low light/maintenance crypt, but I have a problem. Where I want to place the cryptocoryne undulata is near my large red melon sword, so the crypt will be shaded by my long melon swords. You guys think it would have any ill effect on the plant not getting much light? I wanted to order from planted aquarium central, because I hear such great things about them. Here's a link to the plant. http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Cryptocoryne-undulata-EASY-LOW-LIGHT-PLANT_p_108.html#tab-1

Oh by the way i know about crypt melt.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not really, its a crypt. Crypt can grow in almost anything. I have some under my driftwood and they r thriving, runners everywhere. So i bet u will be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's a low to medium light plant so it should be fine after the initial melt. Although if you can give it some good light, it would help but you should be fine knowing most of your tank specs. It's a slow grower as most Crypts are though so I wouldn't expect to see much reaction from it with light or without it, and it's not a super red plant so it won't need as much light as some other plants do like Rotala Red, Myriophyullum Red and others.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just what i was looking for then.A mid ground plant and a slow grower. I did a hour worth of trimming yesterday, because everything grows so freaking fast. I'd like a bushy plant to cover up the bottom part of the melon sword. You guys think trimming the crypt would help it become bushy? This will be my first crypt.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

In my experience, Crypts don't really stay "bushy" like a stem grower would if you keep trimming it. It might sprout some new leaves but I don't think it's really necessary to do so. Crypts do not self-heal either so if a leaf comes off/falls off/gets chopped off, pluck the stem off as well because it will just rot and not grow a new leaf.

Another small plant that is super easy to grow and self-propagates is the Pygmy Chain Sword.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

So, kind of like a sword plant then. I chop the bad leaf when I see one. So your saying pygmy chain sword also does well in shaded areas, if that's the case I might consider that one over the crypt. Hmm, but I have dwarf sag in front of the tank. Dwarf sag up front and mid ground chain swords. I wonder how that would look.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup!

Ah dwarf sag lol, it looks a lot like Dwarf Sag but smaller IMO. If that's the case then I would just go with the Crypt then if you want a different texture and color ^_^ But yes my Pygmy chains have been doing very well in low light conditions under other floaters and stuff.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm, substrate is higher in the mid/back, but I might just stick with a few crypts in the mid ground then. Didn't know about the chain swords with low light. I all ways thought they needed mid lighting. Thanks for the info lilnaugrim.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Np! Glad to help.


----------

